# Sightseeing Venice ADVICE!



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello all,

My boyfriend and I are going to spend two glorious days in Venezia this September.

I did some research on some travel cards and passes and such and can safely say am thoroughly confused by the vast variety of choices!

Could anyone with the experience of having visited Venice or being a resident there, give us some idea as to what would be suitable for two under 25 travellers spending 2 days in Venice?

What travel passes and museum/ attraction passes best suit our needs?

We look forward to using both the busses and the boat system to travel around venice. He is a British /EU citizen.

Thank you all.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Kimi2490 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My boyfriend and I are going to spend two glorious days in Venezia this September.
> 
> ...


if you go on the busses make SURE YOU sit on the top deck as the rest will be under water :sorry:


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you. any further advice on what passes etc we could / should look into buying?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Advice: Watch out for wildly inflated cafe prices - Hundred-euro cafe' bill stirs controversy in Venice - ANSA English - ANSA.it


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

accbgb said:


> Advice: Watch out for wildly inflated cafe prices - Hundred-euro cafe' bill stirs controversy in Venice - ANSA English - ANSA.it



Thank you  Any advice or suggestions on which areas/ cafe / restaurants are more reasonably priced , to eat at?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Kimi2490 said:


> Thank you  Any advice or suggestions on which areas/ cafe / restaurants are more reasonably priced , to eat at?


get away from the main canals and turist hot spots and the prices will get cheaper


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Awesome. will definitely be avoiding Saint Marks square eateries haha


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

I have been there twice, but cannot remember visiting any museum... I went to see the glass makers though, on Burrano island. You can't miss that!
And of course San Marco.

I mainly walked around the city, but it was full of French tourists (avoid French BH days lol) and the streets were packed. 
And we brought our own sandwiches; food is defo expensive there.
Bus is a good option.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you Laurinoz . Packed lunch is the best thing, yes! Breakfasts are wtih hotel. but that stil leaves us two dinners to do haha

Will keep an eye out for the glass makers on Burrano Island however.


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

Kimi2490 said:


> Thank you Laurinoz . Packed lunch is the best thing, yes! Breakfasts are wtih hotel. but that stil leaves us two dinners to do haha
> 
> Will keep an eye out for the glass makers on Burrano Island however.


I was forgetting:
- Ca d'Oro, where you have a sumptous collection from the best Italian artists (Bellini, Rafaello...)
- Rialto Bridge
- Whisperer Bridge (I only know the name in French and Italian, not sure this is the correct one in English). It's the most famous bridge in Venezia, where prisonners went to cry before being executed.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

accbgb said:


> Advice: Watch out for wildly inflated cafe prices - Hundred-euro cafe' bill stirs controversy in Venice - ANSA English - ANSA.it


An average of €15 per person including drinks. Horrific.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

NickZ said:


> An average of €15 per person including drinks. Horrific.


This is one of those occasions when everyone is correct.

Yes, those drinks served in that place were expensive. Yes, the customer is most welcome to complain via Facebook about the high price they paid. Yes, other tourists are most welcome to avoid that establishment if they think the prices are too high.

As long as the proprietor clearly disclosed the prices in advance, yes, he's free to charge high prices. If he has prime real estate in a top tourist location he may be able to continue charging high prices because there will be enough people willing to pay. To the extent he has the ability to charge high prices his landlord (if he has one) will also charge him high rents.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't really mind about the prices. Like you said, people are allowed to charge what they like as long as they disclose it. It's a free (read capitalist ) world!

I intend to be sensible and have hotel breakfasts, packed lunches with food from supermarkets and dinners in off beat, out of the way places, maybe even Mestre as its cheaper there.

Got our eye on a pub called the Celtic pub in mestre! by all accounts it is a great sports bar, with reasonable prices and amazing home made burgers !! cannot wait!! might do a traditional italian pizza on the second night but then we are moving ahead to Rome after Venice so may get a chance in Rome too...

we shall see  Thanks for all your tips guys


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you go to Rome you can have Roman pizza. Better to have pizza in one of it's homes.

Why not eat something more local in Venice?


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

ooooh any advice on local Venetian food NickZ?? Sorry I have no clue, I'm quite ignorant at the moment!

Hence asking advice on here from Italians such as yourself


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Venetian cuisine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Start with Wiki. It'll at least give you an overview.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi, Kimi,

The "whisperer's bridge" referred to earlier is usually called the "Bridge of Sighs." Murano is the name of island with the glass factories and shops. Burano is an island famous for its lace and also for its colorful, brightly painted houses. While both of these are worth visiting, doing so will take up a sizable chunk of your time if you are in Venice for only two days. I don't think any of the tourist passes are worth it for just two days, except for the Museum Card. (CARD, not the Museum PASS.) 

You might also want a 24-hour vaporetti pass. As I remember it cost 18 euros--the same as three vaporetto trips. Chances are good that you will need more than three trips, although Venice is extremely walkable, and you can get everywhere except the outer islands on foot. Also, don't think you have to stay in San Marco or near the Rialto bridge to be centrally located--it's more expensive than the less well-known neighborhoods, and no real advantage, since you'll be able to easily walk anywhere in Venice. You can take advantage of the traghetti, gondolas which ferry passengers across the Grand Canal, since there are only three bridges spanning it. 

Have fun!
Turtle


----------

